# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Don Cường thách thức “Giọng Hét Việt

## minhducdhxd

*Don Cường thách thức “Giọng Hét Việt”*

Hét là một nghệ thuật và không phải ai cũng có thể “hét” thật chuẩn và thật đỉnh. Thế nhưng với khả năng hét “Đỉnh, Đỉnh của  Đỉnh” – anh chàng Don Cường đã làm cho những vị giám khảo khó tính của cuộc thi *Giọng Hét Việt* phải “sục sôi” và thi nhau tranh giành Don Cường về đội của mình. 


_Giọng hát của Don Cường làm giám khảo Giọng Hét Việt phải điên đảo_

Don Cường đã hét những bài gì? Anh ấy hét như thế nào? Tất cả sẽ được “lột trần” sống động trong video ra mắt vào *ngày 18/08 dành riêng cho phiên bản điện thoại di động.* 
**
*Don Cường đang phiêu trong Giọng Hét Việt*

**
*Don Cường tỏa sáng trên sân khấu Giọng Hét Việt*

**
*Có vẻ “dịu dàng” không phải là phong cách duy nhất của anh.*

*Giọng Hét Việt* là môt một video chứa đựng đầy đủ sự “điên” và “độc” của Don Cường khi anh quyết đinh tham dự một cuộc thi “hét”. Vào vai một nhân vật đi thi một chương trình truyền hình thực tế đầy hấp dẫn, Don Cường đã một lúc thể hiện liên tục 3 ca khúc trong vòng 3 phút. Những ca khúc “60 năm cuộc đời”, “Nói dối” và “Danni- Cây nữ tu” được Don Cường hát live cực chuẩn. 


_Giọng Hét Việt – nơi dành cho những giọng hét độc nhất vô nhị_

Những lời nói có cánh nhất của bốn vị giám khảo quyền lực đã được dành cho Don Cường. Tuy nhiên Don Cường sẽ theo ai để có một giọng hát “vô đối” như anh ấy mong muốn. 
Behind the scenes: Giọng Hét Việt - YouTube
Bật mí chuyện hậu trường.
*Hãy soạn tin nhắn từ ngày 18/08 với cú pháp để xem Don Cường hét:*

*SUB_TVDD tới đầu số 9988 cho thuê bao Vinaphone**SUB_TVDD tới đầu số 9242 cho thuê bao Mobiphone*
_Trong đó “_” là dấu cách. Phí dịch vụ cho 1 tin nhắn chỉ với 5.000 đồng bạn có thể có những trải nghiệm mới cùng Don Nguyễn tại Giọng hét Việt mọi lúc mọi nơi._

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

hahaha, VN cũng có chương trình chế lại nữa à  :cuoi1:

----------


## ngoctran215

đúng là giọng hét việt đích thực  :cuoi1:

----------


## greencanal89

Hay...Ảnh này hát hay và rất hài...Mỗi tội người hơi nhỏ con.. :Big Grin:

----------

